# Exercise and DP



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

*Does exercise help your DP?*​
Yes, I feel some relief.541.67%No, it makes the DP worse. 433.33%My DP doesn't get better or worse with exercise.325.00%


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I am wondering if you find exercise helps your DP or makes it worse. I am finding I should do more gentle cardio. I had some problems with exercise because it stirred up my fight or flight, and it made my DP worse. I end up feeling like I am not in my body as well sometimes. How about for you? What is your favorite kind of exercise?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I work out every day, and ride my bike at least 10 miles a day, and i can definitely feel myself getting better day by day.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

sonnl said:


> I work out every day, and ride my bike at least 10 miles a day, and i can definitely feel myself getting better day by day.


Hey cool! I am going to try and exercise more. I think it will help!


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

sonnl said:


> I work out every day, and ride my bike at least 10 miles a day, and i can definitely feel myself getting better day by day.


Same with me. Much better when I'm riding a bike!


----------



## kirbyking (Feb 20, 2008)

It's hard to vote because after im done doing an activity i feel sweaty and dizzy like i do with dp







so i dont know
I went swimming in the summer i think then i was over dp feelings though.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Intense exercise is ergh. Badminton is nice. ;D So is making campfires. It's a great distraction. Being outside in the sunlight lessens the DP a good deal.


----------

